# N. OBX Drum



## brewmiesterbuck (Sep 14, 2010)

Sort of a repost from the NC forum but I was on vacation last week in N. OBX. Took the kayaks down (3 Trident 13's). The family went kayaking a few times but Thursday was the only day I got out to fish.

I was out anywhere from just beyond the breakers to about a mile. The wind was from the west and the tide was going out. Made for a great bait drift from shore out and back again.

Was out for 3 hours and drifting in and out of bunker running all day. I saw a pod of bunker come in and then the tell tale "muddy" water. I threw in there a few times and it didn't take long. 25 minutes later a conservative 45" drum. No pic. My dad's, he was out with me, camera died when he went to take it. What a great time. First drum from a kayak. Ugly stik and abu 6500 performed great.

Also caught a huge sea mullet, didn't measure or keep it but it hit on cut spot and an 8/0 circle hook. And yes, it was mullet and not puppy.

Great day and great experience.

Also, I saw fish militia out both Thursday and Sunday morning. Got to talk to him Thursday. Stopped on the beach to ask about the new Ride 115 I saw on his trailer as he was loading. I didn't know him from Adam at the time but what a great guy. Stopped to answer a few questions on the Ride when I knew he had his client to get back to where ever they were going. They caught two that day as well. I'd highly recommend him from my brief experience.

I live on the Susquehanna river in PA and am on it A LOT. River fishing is fun, but this was great as well. Catching a citation was just a bonus.


----------



## ruddyduck (Nov 17, 2005)

he is a good guy


----------



## brewmiesterbuck (Sep 14, 2010)

Correction: Fish Militia was out Saturday morning.


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

No worries dude. Glad I could give you some info. Sorry I couldn't talk longer. I had to get my client and I back to an area where we had cell service before our wives sent the CG looking for us. Our ATT was spotty up there at best.

We stayed out a while longer then we had told them..and mine gets scared for some reason..ha


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

brewmiesterbuck said:


> I threw in there a few times and it didn't take long. 25 minutes later a conservative 45" drum. No pic.


Nice work!


----------



## brewmiesterbuck (Sep 14, 2010)

No problems. After you said you were a guide I knew you had to get going.

Yeah, ATT is spotty up there.

I'm almost always out later than I tell my wife, I don't know why she even asks anymore.


----------

